# Ang mga taga-lalawigan ay dito rin nakatira.



## Inglip

Here is my attempt at translating. How far off was I?

Ang Maynila ay punong-lunsod ng pilipinas. Napakaraming tao rito. Ang mga taga-lalawigan ay dito rin nakatira. Dito ay maraming pagkain nguni’t mahal na lahat.


 Manila is the Capital City of the Philipines. There are very many people here. The province's here have settlers also. There is much food here, but it is expensive.

 
I had most difficulty with "Ang mga taga-lalawigan ay dito rin nakatira". I am not very confident about that part of the translation.
 
Thanks.


----------



## DotterKat

Very good attempt and your uncertainty about the last two sentences is not your fault as the Tagalog text is flawed. Left as they are, the final sentences would be:

Those from the provinces live here too. There is a lot of food here, but they (have become / have already become) too expensive.

_Ang mga taga-lalawigan ay dito rin nakatira_. Those from the provinces live here too.

The sentence above is flawed in the sense that it implies that all people from outlying provinces live in Manila as well. The reality is that many from other provinces do migrate to Manila in search of work but maintain their primary residences in their home provinces (to which they return during holidays and special occasions). I would have written this instead:

_May mga taga-lalawigan na dito nakahanap ng trabaho at dito (na naninirahan / naninirahan ng pangsamantala.) _There are those from the provinces who have found work here and (now reside here / reside here temporarily.)

_Dito ay maraming pagkain nguni’t mahal na lahat. _There is a lot of food here but they (have become / have already become) too expensive.

The sentence is technically correct, but gives the impression of the passage of time by the use of _na _(thereby implying that the speaker had been there before and is speaking from experience --- which might be true.) Still, since the text is primarily a declaration of facts, I would have simply said:

_Dito ay maraming pagkain, nguni't lahat ay mahal. _There is a lot of food here, but everything is expensive.


----------



## Inglip

Thanks. The text is an extract from a book I have. The task was to translate it. The text it's self was translated (sort of) to a basic form of tagalog.

_Ang mga taga-lalawigan ay dito rin nakatira_. On this sentence I actually had down at first "People from the province also live here", but I changed it because it didn't make sense. Now I know why, even though I was more correct.

Thanks for the help.


----------

